# Wise Guys



## Matt the bet (27 März 2008)

Hi an alle,
war kürzlich auf nem Konzert der A Cappella Truppe "Wise Guys" aus Köln.
Sind echt super, die Jungs, was haltet ihr von denen bzw. kennt ihr die überhaupt? Immerhin ist ihr neues Album "Frei!" bisher sehr erfolgreich.
Die Platzierungen im Einzelnen: 
Erste Woche: Platz 2 
Zweite Woche: Platz 5 
Dritte Woche: Platz 5 
Vierte Woche: Platz 7 
Fünfte Woche: Platz 16 


```
http://www.wiseguys.de/
```


----------

